# Question about PVC Wainscoting



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

You can buy this in 4' X 8' sheets and yes you can glue it to tile.


----------



## Sephora (Apr 13, 2009)

Bob Mariani said:


> You can buy this in 4' X 8' sheets and yes you can glue it to tile.


I can buy it from HD or Lowes in 4x8 sheets and then just cut them down? Will they have the base trim and the chair rail too? Seems like all you have to do basically is glue downt he base board, pop in the wainscoting and then secure at the top with chair rail.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

They have 8' planks as well as the standard wainscot length(32" i think?).

Another brand to consider is Azek. Probably won't find it at the box store, usually at a lumber yard.

If you glue it to the tile the top rail will be off the wall by the thickness of the tile and will have to deal with that gap. If the gap is large the box stores usually have some PVC mouldings in different profiles that might help kill out the gap.


----------



## annekreel (May 20, 2009)

*Other Brand*

Check out http://www.parklandplastics.com/polymax.shtml. They sell different sizes.


----------

